# DirecTV2PC Failed to activate, Make sure you are connected to the internet



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

For anyone getting this error message try the following



> add the following line to my Hosts file in C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc
> 
> 203.73.94.101 activation.cyberlink.com


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

I am getting the same thing.


----------



## edenkers (Dec 17, 2007)

This did not work for me. I'm running windows vista ultimate. I am connected to the internet, that's how I'm writing this post.


----------



## bobpenn (Aug 17, 2006)

evan_s said:


> For anyone getting this error message try the following


Didn't work adding the line to the hosts file

. Still insists that I am not on the internet!!! I called DirecTV support ... ha ha... they didn't have any documentation on the application. Well, at least they had heard of it !!!


----------



## Igmond (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm getting the same error. Going to try a reboot.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

For those having problems can you bring up a command prompt and type ping activation.cyberlink.com and see what you get for a response?


----------



## rbird (Apr 24, 2002)

Same problem here...guessing the activation servers have been crushed with unanticipated traffic.

Bob



edit: ping times out


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

evan_s said:


> For anyone getting this error message try the following


:gott: :icon_band

It worked! Thank You!


----------



## bobpenn (Aug 17, 2006)

evan_s said:


> For those having problems can you bring up a command prompt and type ping activation.cyberlink.com and see what you get for a response?


Tried pinging the site. Request timed out. Interesting. So why can't I get there? I can ping yahoo, etc. We'll I guess that explains it. But what is happening???

I was using OpenDNS. I switched back to my roadrunner dynamic DNS, but neither will ping the activation server.

Any ideas?

Also, I tried pinging both the ip address and the friendly name from my work PC -- neither one returned any packets. So it's not just my home PC acting up. Something is wrong on the other end, or it's a strange DNS issue, though I thought pinging the ip address directly does not involve DNS.


----------



## Igmond (Jun 19, 2007)

It's on their end. If you run a tracert to the IP, it shows it timing out on the far end. Either their servers are down or getting hammered and unable to respond. Guess will just try later or tomorrow.


----------



## rbird (Apr 24, 2002)

Perhaps they need an activation server not based in Taiwan.

Bob


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

If you are still getting this issue you might try adding a second line that says

203.73.94.101 activation.gtm.cyberlink.com

I don't know that the server not returning a ping is an indication of a problem. It might be configured not to return a ping but if you are getting the address resolved properly then we know that is not the issue.


----------



## Kiwi (Sep 28, 2007)

I have tried disabling firewalls for port 443 and adding the suggested lines to my hosts file but I am unable to get my DirecTVPC application to activate.

IS this a problem with my system or are the Cyberlink activation servers not working currently?


----------



## demonstimpy (Jul 29, 2004)

I had this error. I just uninstalled and reinstalled to fix.



Kiwi said:


> I have tried disabling firewalls for port 443 and adding the suggested lines to my hosts file but I am unable to get my DirecTVPC application to activate.
> 
> IS this a problem with my system or are the Cyberlink activation servers not working currently?


----------



## Kiwi (Sep 28, 2007)

demonstimpy said:


> I had this error. I just uninstalled and reinstalled to fix.


this is akin to a ctrl-alt-del to resolve problems, however I tried it and got the result I expected, which was the problem didn't change.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Kiwi,

When you try pinging does it give you a request timed out message or a different one?

Can you provide more information about your computer setup and internet connect? Do you happen to have ip6 setup?


----------



## Kiwi (Sep 28, 2007)

evan_s said:


> Kiwi,
> 
> When you try pinging does it give you a request timed out message or a different one?


yes, I get a "request timed out" message



evan_s said:


> Can you provide more information about your computer setup and internet connect? Do you happen to have ip6 setup?


yes, I had IPV6 enabled so I disabled it and there is no difference - I continue to get the "activation failed" with more wording about ensuring that port 443 is open.


----------



## theedger (Mar 31, 2008)

evan_s said:


> For anyone getting this error message try the following


Worked!!

Thanks


----------



## oldpapa1949 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey, this is my 1st post...
Ok, I have read all day on all aspects of the activation failure..
I had success on 2 computers connected to the same router.. thus having a failure at the router end of 443 was not the issue. However it was on this computer, well almost..
2 things, went to fire and added an exception for directv2pc... looked it up on the programs list, but that was 1 part..
2nd is that I added the line 203.73.94.101 activation.cyberlink.com in Host as instructed and walla.. I now got activated..
I did do and exception for port 443 in firewall, but it made no difference as uPnp on or off.

Here what I had
1 computer connected (Wired) to router.. Was easiest setup.
2 computer (older) connected via wifi and it activated.
3 this guy started to work after I did the exception for directv2pc and added the mention line. Its connected via AC box to router. Suppose to be fast, but I read the 200mps better..

Im a happy camper.. SD is working fine, HD chops.. I think its the speed of the AC boxes

TY for the person with the add..

Old


----------



## OmarG (Apr 16, 2004)

That absolutely worked for me after a technical support call and a half day of frustration trying to get the software activated.

Thanks, Oldpapa1949.


----------



## oldpapa1949 (Nov 17, 2008)

You are very welcome..
Fire = Windows Firewall
My mind does things so fast and my 2 fingers can only type so fast, so I tend to drop words or parts..

Old



OmarG said:


> That absolutely worked for me after a technical support call and a half day of frustration trying to get the software activated.
> 
> Thanks, Oldpapa1949.


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

Ping works fine, see below, Port 443 is used for HTTPS. SSL & TLS, these all pass through my PC and router firewalls.

C:\>ping activation.cyberlink.com

Pinging activation.cyberlink.com [203.73.94.101] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 203.73.94.101: bytes=32 time=252ms TTL=115
Reply from 203.73.94.101: bytes=32 time=253ms TTL=115
Reply from 203.73.94.101: bytes=32 time=249ms TTL=115
Reply from 203.73.94.101: bytes=32 time=254ms TTL=115

Ping statistics for 203.73.94.101:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 249ms, Maximum = 254ms, Average = 252ms

C:\>ping activation.gtm.cyberlink.com

Pinging activation.gtm.cyberlink.com [203.73.94.101] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 203.73.94.101: bytes=32 time=248ms TTL=115
Reply from 203.73.94.101: bytes=32 time=255ms TTL=115
Reply from 203.73.94.101: bytes=32 time=249ms TTL=115
Reply from 203.73.94.101: bytes=32 time=254ms TTL=115

Ping statistics for 203.73.94.101:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 248ms, Maximum = 255ms, Average = 251ms


----------

